# Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???



## HAVSEI (29. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen.

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand in diesem Jahr schon dem gemeinen Aal in der Brandung nachgestellt hat???:q:q:q
Von guten Fängen im NOK, Häfen usw. wird ja schon viel geschrieben, aber auch direkt an der Ostseeküste /-strand???
Welche Montagen, Köder usw. verwendet ihr und vor allem in welcher Wurfweite trifft man die Aale bevorzugt an???

Sagt mal bitte.

P.S. Natürlich können hier auch aktuelle Fangmeldungen usw. rein. Eben alles was mit Schlänglern am Strand zu tun hat.#6


----------



## Rosi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

aal ist oft ganz weit vorn, in der ersten rinne. an steinigen, krautigen stellen. optimal ist ein kleiner süßwasser einlauf. ich fange sie mit tauwurm/regenwurm. schön zart müssen sie sein. das blaue ende abschneiden, es soll bitter sein (hab ich gehört).

die zeit geht aber erst los bei uns.


----------



## HAVSEI (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

@Rosi: Danke für die Tipps.:m



> die zeit geht aber erst los bei uns.


.......wann ist es denn bei euch so weit??? HRO ist ja dicht dran am Darß (mein Einzugsgebiet). Wann denkst du würde sich der erste Ansitz lohnen??? Ich wollte evtl. nächste Woche schon mal angreifen.

Welche Montage könntest du empfehlen??? Eher typische Brandungsvorfächer mit Krallenblei, Leuchtperle etc. oder doch lieber die althergebrachte Methode mit Laufblei und Einfachhaken???


----------



## ShortyNordenham (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

moin! 
ich kann zwar nur von der nordsee reden (ostseeaalerfahrung fehlt mir).
also bei uns in der wesermündung wurfweite 20-30 meter montage einfaches laufblei mit einzelhaken.
direkt nordsee angele ich auf aal meistens mit pose 3-8 gramm direkt neben der mole (buhne) schön treiben lassen dann klappt das auch, wenn es nicht klappt dann halt auf grund mit obiger montage. als köder hat sich tau- regenwurm  bewährt.


mehr als 30 meter raus = keine aale mehr nur noch platte

größten aal (80+) in 50-80 cm wassertiefe zwischen zwei molen gefangen.


TL Shorty


----------



## HAVSEI (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Hallöchen.



> größten aal (80+) in 50-80 cm wassertiefe zwischen zwei molen gefangen


 
........so flach??? War das Wasser nur 1m tief??? Ich habe zwar schon mal in einer Zeitung gelesen das Aale im Hochsommer im Mittelwasser rauben (bei einigen Metern Wassertiefe), aber probiert habe ich das noch nicht. Wäre ja mal ne Option!!!:m:m:m


----------



## ShortyNordenham (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

naja an der nordsee vor allem im watt ist das nunmal lange lange ziemlich flach|supergri.
naja bei tidenhöchststand hast du am ufer nen halben meter und molenende zwischen 1,5-2 meter mole ist zwischen 30-40 meter lang.


----------



## HAVSEI (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*



> naja bei tidenhöchststand hast du am ufer nen halben meter und molenende zwischen 1,5-2 meter mole ist zwischen 30-40 meter lang.


Fazit: Also doch im Freiwasser.#6Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mal probieren.
Mit Leuchtpose am Strand|kopfkrat.....hoffentlich sieht mich dabei keiner.:q 
Es sei denn der Eimer ist voll.:m


----------



## Rosi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

leuchtpose? da wird der aal begeistert sein:g

ein normalo durchlaufblei reicht aus, ein haken auch. wichtig, der aal muß mit dem wurm abhauen können, also die bremse offen lassen. bei wellen kann das schwierig werden. du mußt immermal kontrollieren, ob sich die sehne nicht von selbst weiter abwickelt. 
ich bin schon gespannt, ob du einen erwischst. und drücke dir beide daumen#h


----------



## Zador (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Hallo#h
Wie sieht das eigendlich mit den Beisszeiten beim Aal in der Ostsee aus?
Kann da jemand was zu sagen?
Gruss Zador


----------



## HAVSEI (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

@Rosi:



> wichtig, der aal muß mit dem wurm abhauen können, also die bremse offen lassen.


Ist eine Selbsthakmontage mit Kreishaken ist nicht gut? Sind die Bisse denn nicht aggressiv genug?

Ich werde deine Tipps aber auf jeden Fall befolgen.:m


@Zador:



> Wie sieht das eigendlich mit den Beisszeiten beim Aal in der Ostsee aus?


........gute Frage, die interessieren mich auch noch.|supergri


----------



## ShortyNordenham (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

kann ja immer nur für die nordsee schreiben. 
dadurch das hier bei auflaufend wasser das wasser ja sehr trüb ist reichen normale aalhaken (circle hooks und selbsthakmontage brauch man hier nicht.) bremse brauch man auch nicht aufmachen hatte schon bisse auf der brandungsrute die aussahen wie ein dorsch( richtig gut ausschlagende spitze)
was ich empfehlen kann ist, bei aufgestellter rute( bremse zu) nen einhänger in die schnur zu hängen, dann siehst du jeden biss.


----------



## xxtrem01 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Wie angelt ihr mit Pose auf Aal? Bietet ihr den Köder im Mittelwasser an oder knapp über Grund?#h#h#h


----------



## HAVSEI (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Hallöchen.



> was ich empfehlen kann ist, bei aufgestellter rute( bremse zu) nen einhänger in die schnur zu hängen, dann siehst du jeden biss.


........bei lockerer Schnur, oder nicht???|kopfkrat ......anders gehts ja gar nicht!?!



> schon bisse auf der brandungsrute die aussahen wie ein dorsch( richtig gut ausschlagende spitze)


.......also doch gespannte Schnur?!?

Sag mal.


----------



## pohlk (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Abend Sveniiiii.....

Wann wollen wir den Schlänglern mal nachstellen?


----------



## HAVSEI (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

@pohlk: Sorry, Kasi......aber diese Woche wird es nix mehr.:c
Am WE bin ich auf Hiddensee -> MAMA wird 50. |birthday: Da werde ich am Samstagabend evtl. nochmal versuchen den Trutten nen Blinker hinterher zu werfen.#6 Mal sehen.

Wegen nächste Woche kannst du mich ja nochmal per PN anschreiben.

Bis dahin. Grüsse.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

also ich würd auf jedenfall gespannte schnur empfehlen... wenn man in buhnennähe angelt wären 1-2 meter spielraum für den aal wohl schon ein abschiedsgeschenk


----------



## ShortyNordenham (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

@havsei

normal fische ich ohne einhänger da die bisse bei uns durch das trübe wasser (bei auflaufend wasser) ziemlich agressiv sind (schnapp und weg, meistens hängt er dann auch schon) sind die aale mal vorsichtiger dann gibt es halt nen einhänger in die schnur (umgetüddeltes 30 g birnenblei, manchmal auch weniger je nach wind und wellen) das hängt vernünftig auch bei wellen.

an der ostsee wirst du wahrscheinlich weniger nehmen können, wirst ja auch nicht so wie ich mit 100g sargbleie versenken müssen (an manchen stellen auch bis zu 200g)

TL

Shorty


----------



## HAVSEI (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

@ShortyNordenham:

Ich denke mal, das bei ruhigem Wetter, 60g bei uns locker reichen um nah am Ufer zu angeln.
Als Einhänger im Schnurbogen verwende ich dann z.B. ne Glocke....so mache ich es jedenfalls im Strelasund, aber der Tipp mit dem kleinen Birnenblei ist gut.#6


@DocDorsch:

Buhnen sind an unserer evtl.´en Aalstelle nicht.
Falls ich es widererwarten doch woanders versuchen sollte, dann werde ich deinen Tipp berücksichtigen.:m


----------



## ShortyNordenham (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

nur nicht bangemachen lassen....
mir haben sich auch schon ein paar aale an der buhne festgesetzt. einfach ruhe bewaren und rute weglegen ... kippe an rolle auf, finger zwischen die schnur.... dat biest bewegt sich irgendwann wieder (hat bei mir glaub ich nie länger als ne kippenlänge gedauert) kurz abziehen lassen rute schnappen bügel zu und druck machen.... das passt dann schon, hab von den aalen die sich festgesetzt hatten nur einen verloren..


TL Shorty


----------



## HAVSEI (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

@ShortyNordenham:

Bangemachen gilt nicht.:m
Immerhin muss ich ja erstmal `nen Aal fangen, dann muss er es schaffen sich in der Buhne zuverkriechen, danach werde ich mir ne Kippe anstecken, abwarten, um dann Druck zu machen.:m:q:q:q


----------



## ShortyNordenham (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

*lach
genau das wollte ich hören,
ist das in der ostsee so schwer aale zu fangen??? hier ist eigentlich eher schwer was anderes außer aal zu fangen (naja gut platten auch)
aber ich werd auch bald mal ostsee antesten mit meiner freundin wenn wir mal beide gleichzeitig nen langes wochenende haben....
(blöder schichtdienst. motz)


----------



## bamse34 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Moin Moin!
Ich habe letzten Mittwoch bei dem Starken Weststurm 8 Aale in der Brandung an der Kieler Förde gefangen! Warte jedes Jahr im Sommer auf diese Starken Winde die das Wasser aufwühlen um meine Ostseeaale zu fangen. Wenn das Wasser so richtig schmutzig ist beißen sie bei uns sogar am Tag und dann in Wassertiefenvon  0.5 bis 1.5 m also da wo die Wellen richtig toben! Dann angel ich mit schweren Bleien und straffer Schnur da die Aale aggressiv beißen und sich so selber haken! Habe so ein Bissausbeute von über 90%.
Schönen Gruß von der Förde
PS würde mich hier auch mal über Fangmeldungen freuen!


----------



## xxtrem01 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

@bamse34

Wo warst du am Mittwoch am angeln? West(Hindenburgufer, Scheerhafen,...) oder Ostufer?
War die letzten Jahre immer am Ostseekai angeln! War im Sommer immer ne TOPstelle. Leider gibt es sie ja nicht mehr...
War dieses Jahr einige Male vom Hindenburgufer los und konnte ein paar Schleicher überlisten....

mfg xxtrem01


----------



## bamse34 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Moin!
Ich bin immer am Ostufer unterwegs gerade bei Westwind! Wenn ich schon um die Förde fahre dann meistens gleich an den NOK! Angle dann meistens früh morgens! In der Förde fische ich nur bei "Schmutzwasser" am Tag, sonst nachts! Habt ihr mal was gegen die Krebse "entwickelt" oder fischt ihr mit Tauwurm? Meine Sandwürmer sind alle 10 min weg! Mit Auftriebsperlen wie beim Buttangeln habe ich meiner Meinung nach weniger Bisse! 
Grüße von der Förde!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Steck auf die Seeringelwueremer ein kleines Stueck Tintenfisch. Krebse brauchen dann etwas laenger. Sollte das nicht helfen kann ich nur Muschleschnur empfehlen und biischen Auftrieb.


----------



## prophet12 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

@xxtrem01, warst Du schon mal am Satorikai auf Aal???


----------



## xxtrem01 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Moin Jungs,

direkt am Satorikai war ich noch nicht los. Hab letztes Jahr mal zu Anfang der Aalsaison, als am Ostseekai noch nichts ging, an der Seegartenbrücke geangelt. Hab kleine Butt und kleine Aale 
gefangen. Freunde von mir haben aber schon gut Butt in der Nacht am Sartorikai gefangen! 
Hab mir nun letzte Woche ne Kanalkarte geholt und war am WE sofort los. In 3 Std 2 Aale gefangen und einen Riesen in der Packung verloren! 
Hab endlich nächste Woche Semesterferien und will dann des
öfteren zum Kanal. Wenn also jemand von euch mal lust hat,
kann er sich gerne bei mir melden und man könnte zu zweit oder dritt los!!! werde morgen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, auch los!

MfG xxtrem01


----------



## bamse34 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Moin!
Konnte es nicht lassen und war nochmal los! Hatte 2 schöne Aale und je einen lütten Butt und Dorsch auf dem Ostufer! Hatte noch einige Bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte, passiert mir sonst selten ,waren ev. ja auch kleine Dorsche oder kleine Butt. Alle Fische vor 24.00 Uhr dann wie abgeschnitten! Werde wohl morgen nochmal testen und dann am WE an NOK!
Gruß


----------



## prophet12 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Petri Heil euch beiden.


----------



## pohlk (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

Ich war am Freitag mit einem Kumpel auf Rügen unterwegs und wir hatten 2 Mini-Aale, 2 Mini- Butts und 2 gute Dorsche.

Ansonsten sehr wenig Bisse und einen ??abgebissenen?? Haken.
Der war einfach weg ohne Hacker, Kraut etc. Sehr eigenartig....


----------



## ShortyNordenham (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

nicht allzu ungewöhnlich....
jedenfalls bei uns nicht, meistens sind es die allgegenwärtigen sche*****drecks******von (Wollhand)-krabben........
Schnipp Schnapp Haken ab....

hier in den kanälen wenn es schweinewarm ist kann es passieren das man in einer nacht so 10 haken verliert.:v
deswegen lieber kühleres wasser da sind die viechers nicht so aktiv...


----------



## HAVSEI (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aalfänge in der Brandung 2007???*

@ all:

Sorry, das ich mich lange nicht am Trööd beteiligt habe, aber die S*****prüfungen hatten mich voll im Würgegriff.

Wie ich gelesen habe, läufts doch wohl z.Zt. ganz gut mit Aal am Strand.
Ich habe jetzt zum Glück 2 Wochen Urlaub #6 und mal sehen, da werde ich bestimmt mal angreifen und hier direkt posten.

Bis dahin........Petri allen Schlangenjägern!!!!!!


@ pohlk: Schick mir mal ne PN, dann können wir evtl. zusammen angreifen.


----------

